# Raleigh Carlton Supercourse tt questions



## marius.suiram (Jun 25, 2015)

I just bought this beautiful Raleigh. Vary dirty, but I think it will clean nice.
 531 Reynolds toubing, AVA rims, Simplex derailleurs, Weinmann 750 Vainquers 999 brakes, Brooks saddle
 serial number on left rear drop-out: 0001407
 Questions:
 - any idea of the year of production
 - are any of the components not original?
 - any idea of the value (after is cleaned and tune-up)?
 thanks, Marius


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html#mid60 
Kurt Kaminer shows you s/n convention as 1973 
color and derailleur agrees with sheldon's 1973 catalog
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/Raleigh-Catalog-1973.pdf


----------



## marius.suiram (Jun 27, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html#mid60
> Kurt Kaminer shows you s/n convention as 1973
> color and derailleur agrees with sheldon's 1973 catalog
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/Raleigh-Catalog-1973.pdf




thanks for you info
Marius


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 28, 2015)

you're welcome


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good find- those are decently made, solid road bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 29, 2015)

that Simplex derailleur still has a fan club


----------

